# Drywall repair



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have the right idea--you need more screws ---so the sag is pulled up more evenly--a bit at a time--


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

You can try an common drywall patching technique that might help...this might be what you were doing but it's not quite clear from your description as to how you were configuring it so here goes. 

Cut strips of plywood 6" by 22" and slot them in between the joists behind the old drywall so that they are parallel, with 3" up behind the old drywall. Screw along the edge of the old dry wall into the plywood, one screw every 3" or so. Then when you install the new drywall pieces, screw them into the overlapping plywood edge. This will bring the two edge of the old and new drywall together. You'll still have a fair amount of spackling to do. And obviously you can use any scrapwood that you have on hand. Plywood is good for this as it flexes a bit and easy to work with and set screws into.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Try using plaster buttons with your drywall screws
It gives you much more "purchase" than just a screw.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

it's for situations such as this, I like to keep a piece of 25 gauge metal track around.

you can screw 4" pieces of track to joists, put a 2x4 inside screwed to track, held flush with joists, flat on top of drywall. you can hold screws back a bit from edges of drywall, nothing flexes or bends.

all gets covered with normal taping and coating. bringing both pieces together.

as always just my thoughts.
good luck
coupe


----------



## REXAMUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice...I ended up using 6inch pieces of plywood which worked perfectly. Worked a lot better than the 2x4 since I had more room to work with.


----------



## rohitash2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Easiest way to repair dry wall that firstly you have to buy a dry wall repair kit. Measure the hole or rough place where it creating then you should use drywall patch to fix it


----------



## rohitash2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Drywall repair is so tough task. Patching drywall looks simple but truly a seamless repair need so care and experience. For this task you must have a carpet.to ensure a tight fitting patch use the patch itself as a template. for a safe drywall repair you must mix and apply drywall compounds.


----------

